# FTP mit Webfrontend



## Male (9. April 2009)

Ein schönen Guten Tag wünsche ich,

ich hab ein kleines oder größeres Problem. Ich bin derzeit in einem Projekt tätig, wo ich einen FTP Server aufbauen soll auf den verschiedene Leute unterschiedliche Zugriffe haben. Zudem sollen sich die Leute via Webfrontend auf den FTP Server einloggen und dort dann nur den für Sie freigeschalteten Ordner sehen.

Meine Frage ist nun. Gibt es vielleicht schon ein Script welches dies ermöglicht. Also User verwaltung, Userrechte ?
Oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit, dies zu realisieren zum Beispiel mit Linux. 

Dazu sollte vielleicht gesagt werden, dass es sich hierbei um ca. 400 Mitarbeiter handelt, welche auf den FTP ihr Daten ablegen wollen.

Vielen Dank erst einmal.

lg Male


----------



## designor (9. April 2009)

Hallo,

wie wärs mit Filezilla?


----------



## Male (9. April 2009)

Nunja da FileZilla nun erstmal ein Client ist und ich denke das der Client den Webfrontend nicht anbieten, denke ich ehr nein. Aber dennoch danke


----------



## designor (9. April 2009)

Client UND Server

http://filezilla-project.org/


----------

